# imperial guard vs renegades



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been out of the hobby for a bit. I left of with a huge chaos army and i was starting a corrupted IG army. At the time there were no rules on the situation that i knew of. I come back to find the renegades. I would like to make a chaos themed IG but would rather use IG codex than renegades rules. The Army would be legal for tournament play right? As long as i stuck to IG codex? I have not looked at renegades yet but i cant believe they are anywhere near equal to IG especially after the generic daemons. I am also looking around a bit because i read somewhere they may release a whole renegades codex but am assuming at the moment it will be included in the deamon codex. Should i hold out till then to decide?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Also i would like to use some of my old cultist models for IG units. Legal in tourney? basically same unit but i could see as to how it might confuse someone. Not a big deal as i recently purchashed a grip of IG troops but i thought they would look nice on the board.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

By renegades, what do you mean? Renegade Space Marines? Renegade IG?

For renegade Space Marines - well, they've got the current Chaos SM codex, and might get a specific legions codex... some time long, long after the new Daemon's codex comes out, if at all.

As for renegade IG - well, they _did_ have the Lost and the Damned variant list (which was in the Eye of Terror codex) but it's out of date now that the new Chaos SM codex has been released.

Then there's the renegade IG list in the Imperial Armor 5 book, but as far as I'm aware it's just a slightly modified IG codex. They do get Chaos Space Marines in it though.

And then, of course, the IG codex. Which works fine for me and my traitor guard. If you want to really annoy fluff-obsessed opponents you can use allied Grey Knights to represent Chaos Space Marines. ;P


EDIT - but I forgot to add, the Imperial Armor 5 renegade list probably isn't tournament legal. IG is though, so long as your cultists and whatnot are armed with WYSIWYG (ie. lasguns and lightly armored).


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

It was IG renegades. Forgeworld models were all named that so i figured maybe new lingo for the traitors. Like i said ive been out for a while. Like bought the 3rd ed. rulebook and lost complete interest while.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

IA 5 doesn't feature a Chaos Guard per se but a mere "Renegade Militia" list:
Basically Ogryns on drugs and guardsmen who haven't even realised that they fight against the Imperium.
Apart from some CSM and possessed psychers the whole list doesn't feel overly chaotsy.

IA 6 is coming soon and it seems like it won't be a pure Guardsmen list:
World Eaters, Death Guard and Alpha Legion are involved, as well as daemon engines - I expect something like The Lost And The Damned.

However Forge World lists aren't tournament legal - unlike the regular IG codex.
At least it compensates it's lack of chaos upgrades with the freedom of traits. Go for it.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I play black legion and i want to tie them in as some kind of slave army with conscripted IG. The Black Gaurd or somesuch. Thinking lots of penal colony tattoos on the hands and mostly small mutations. Black uniforms with dark red trim and the eye of horus everywhere. Plans for a Leman russ/defiler (basically cut the front half of the frame out nix the turret and model the torso into the Leman Russ a bit towards the middle so the tracks stick out forward) Want to make a brass scorpion so torso's will be accessible. Get expensive though so we will see.


----------

